

Should Microsoft for freemium with windows phone? - pedalpete
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2013/09/12/should-microsoft-switch-windows-phone-to-a-freemium-model/

======
pedalpete
The article doesn't mention the possibility of freemium for lower end phones,
where profits are lower and licensing is likely a higher percentage of overall
cost, and a paid model for premium phones, where manufacturers are making
more.

This would give manufacturers a reason to create windows phones, if they can
operate on cheaper hardware than even the cheapest android handset.

The challenge may be that windows phone starts to be viewed as a discount or
poor OS vs the competition.

